# Skin sloughing and raw spots



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has she ever had hot spots before? It looks a lot like a hot spot, unless her overall skin looks irritated.


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

No she's never had a hot spot before. My other golden who is 100% golden has had them a few times, but always on his head and nose. This is on her chest and abdomen. I don't know much about hot spots, my Stitch had them over ten years ago and never since. Can they happen anywhere? Her skin looks a little red and underneath her legs is a dark dis coloring that she gets every now and again. Our vet said it wasn't anything to be worried about when we first noticed it about four or so years ago. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would give her Temeril P and Simplicef by mouth, and then spray the spots with Douxo or Betagen depedning on what the vet cultures.


----------

